# Never again



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Never ever ever again will I attempt a foot bath on 4 hoglets at the same time.... they're all peacefully napping on my lap on a heat pad drying up... acting like NOTHING is wrong when it's obvious the little brats ganged up against me.

Out them in the bath one by one, wiped off little booties one by freaking one, then oh yea then they all decided to poop in the tub and pee in the tub, then run through it so I had to take them out.. put them on my bathroom floor and run ANOTHER bath to get rid of THESE poopy boots. then I did that. washed feets off again, took them out one by one and put them into a fleece blanket... or tried to anyways.. FINALLY got them all trapped in a blanket. RAN to my room with them trying they're damnest to crawl out. Now they're in a blankie sleeping.... little brats ALL OF THEM.. and hey.. one actually LOVED the water  she started chirping and went to the deep end and sat down. lol


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

:lol: 
OMG!
What the heck were you thinking??/
:shock:


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

awe so cute! I wish we could have had a video of that!


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

Seconded! That would have been awesome to see haha


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Honestly i tried to get a video... but it just went all hectic and haywire before i could actually film anything


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

pooka dotted said:


> Honestly i tried to get a video... but it just went all hectic and haywire before i could actually film anything


Maybe you could do it all again tonight and have someone else record it?


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

...NEVER AGAIN


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

I've decided these are multi-purpose. Here you go:


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Well it sounds to me like you just opened the door nice and wide and invited trouble in to sit down and have a coffee. :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I applaud your ability to look reason & sanity in the face & laugh at it. LAUGH at it!!
One at at time? Ha! :lol: 

It sounds like it was a lot of fun (for anyone watching). :lol:


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

there was a lot of "No no no no you stay STAY no stay in the blanket NO awwww DID YOU HAVE TO POOP I thought you were EMPTY" *Takes all of them out and empties the tub then refills again* no where is snarf jr? "HUFFFFFf" Okay found you okay get in the tub okay one two three four alright!" *scrub scrub wipe wipe* okay we're all clean now everybody out. fleece GET IN THE .. oh my god NO NO. UGHHHH just there okay I SAID IN IT NOT come here you little #$%^@!! NO HERE NOT BEHIND THE TOILET." *facepalm* "Okay are we all here okay 1234 k all here" *Runs to the bedroom* "Alright on ONTO the bed turn on the mat okay in the bed IN THE... stay on the fleece I DONT WANT POOP IN WHERE I SLEEP.. oh lord okay okay Sleepy time gooo too leeep go to sleeeep go to sleep little... AH GET BACK IN THERE YOU ARE WET" .. etc etc and so forth. :roll:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Quit stalling...get recording, already! :roll:


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

I can relate to that! Except it was only with three hyperactive brats. I'm never trying it again! :lol:


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

So I know never means never.. well.. they have poopy boots... and I might have to clean them off... again... two at a time this time though lol.


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

with a camera?  Bath-time pictures!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

And when did you say your therapy begins?


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow... that brought back memories. That whole "clean, clean, 'ack! you pooped!!!' clean more, 'hey you get back here!' clean, poop, clean... *sigh*" scenario felt all too familiar. I didn't try to bathe four baby hedgies at the same time, but I did try to take three Tumbleweeds out of their bin at the same time in order to clean their bin. Thought I would be safe handing them off to someone else whilst they were still in their hedgiebags. HA! The little girls ran out of their bags... in separate directions... and pooped! 

Provided today was tomorrow, this happened precisely one year ago. The little poopers live in Canada now. 

Good luck on today's clean-up :lol:


----------

